# DVD et zones...



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mars 2000)

Bonjour tt le monde,

je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen de patcher le player DVD pour Powerbook Firewire. J'ai lu un truc comme quoi le Consortium DVD voulait rendre les lecteurs DVD-Rom de tous les OS confondus impatchables à partir du 1er janvier 2000... c'est vrai ça? Quelqu'un ou quelqu'une a déjà essayé la chose sur les nouveaux Powerbook?

Merci pour vos réponses!

Cyril (l'autre...)


------------------
- O R M -
www.onlyrealmusic.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2000)

Pour l'instant, y a encore rien...

Pas de patch dispo pour le DVD du Pismo...

Je te conseille de suivre tout ça sur le site spécialisé: http://www.dfbills.com/powerbook/dvd.html 

Si y a du nouveau, je suis sûr qu'on sera tous très vite au courant là bas...

En gros, on attends un premier patch firmware qui modifiera directement le lecteur (un MATSHITA SR-8174 en RPC-2) pour le passer en RPC-1, cad multizones, puis un autre patch (qui lui existe déja) qui devrait modifier le gestionnaire de région...
Seule question en suspend: le décodage étant assuré directement par le logiciel Lecteur DVD, Apple peut très bien à chaque version, renforcer cette protection... Les patchs suivront-ils?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2000)

Merci pour ta réponse, je ne manquerai pas d'aller jeter un oeil sur le site!
Merci!!! 

Cyril

------------------
- O R M -
www.onlyrealmusic.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2000)

j'ai peut etre la réponse à ton problème de zones; il fonctionne sur mon pwb bronze
le programme Region 1.0.5 tiré du site: http://www.opuscc.com/download/ 
fonctionne très bien sur ma bécane.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2000)

Merci pour le link, je suis allé jeter un oeil pour tester le programme. Malheureusement, il ne fonctionne pas sur un Powerbook Firewire... Le lecteur est plus récent... ZUT! Je me suis tourné vers le prog DVDack, mais il refuse de mettre à  zéro le dézonage, bien qu'il  marque que l'opération s'est déroulée sans problèmes... Grrrrrrrr!!! Quelqu'un a une solution? Paske franchement, je vois pas ce que je peux faire!!! Bouuuuuh!

Merci pour vos réponses!

Cyril

------------------
- O R M -
www.onlyrealmusic.com


----------



## Alexandre (13 Avril 2000)

As-tu essayé 'RegionBusterStealth'? ou 'Region Buster' ?


----------



## JackSim (13 Avril 2000)

Je crois que je tiens la solution : voir à l'adresse http://members.xoom.com/codefreedvd/,  une version modifiée du lecteur DVD Apple 2.2 (pas besoin d'utiliser Anarchie pour le téléchargement, contrairement à ce qui est indiqué sur le site). Je ne l'ai pas (encore) essayé personnellement, mais des connaissances m'ont dit qu'il fonctionnait chez eux (G4 et iMac DV).

Dis-moi si il marche pour toi !

------------------
JackSim
http://www.lede.ch
http://www.evionnaz.ch


----------



## JackSim (13 Avril 2000)

Attention, l'adresse ci-dessus à foiré, la virgule qui la suivait à été prise avec.

Le site est le suivant : http://members.xoom.com/codefreedvd/ 

Désolé ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2000)

He bien, merci pout toutes ces réponses! ))) Je suis allé télécharger cette fameuse version pour utiliser le player en FREEZONE, j'ai installé, testé et plouf... nada!!! :-((( De plus le démarrage de mon Powerbook foire, j'ai du réinstaller une image de mon système que je me suis (heureusement) créé il y a qqs jours! Ouf! Je l'ai donc testé en MAC OS 9.0.4 là, tout foire à 200%, démarrage avec une bombe, même sans extensions!!! Installation du systême en 9.0.2 (il me semble) l'installation réussit, démarrage sans problème, à part juste un truc, le Finder plante (mais ne gel pas) à la fin du démarrage... et ceci systématiquement! Bon, j'essaye le prog DVD Apple Freezone, et vlan, il plante, il refuse de démarrer le prog... Alors je me rends compte d'une chose, c'est que j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Powerbook venu tout droit de la planète MARS!!!! )) Je suis apparement le seul sur terre à ne pas pouvoir dézoner mon lecteur DVD POWERBOOK FIREWIRE! Si je ne trouve pas d'autres solutions, j'abandonne... tout simplement, mais ce qui est dommage, la moitié de mes DVD sont zone 1, ce serait dommage de s'en priver! Mais bon hein, j'ai un lecteur de salon, qui lui est dézoné! ;-P
Affaire à suivre donc...

Encore merci d'avoir répondu à mes questions! 

Cyril

------------------
- O R M -
www.onlyrealmusic.com


----------



## JackSim (14 Avril 2000)

Retourne voir  http://members.xoom.com/codefreedvd/   quelques bugs ont été corrigés...


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Alexandre (15 Avril 2000)

Cyril, je te conseillais d'essayer 'RegionBusterStealth'? ou 'Region Buster'.
Dans ta réponse, tu n'en parles pas. As-tu testé?
Je m'intéresse particulièrement à la chose car c'est la seule chose qui m'empêche encore d'acheter un Powerbook firewire.

Alexandre

PS : si tu as besoin des sharewares en question, je te les mail.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2000)

Je n'ai pas testé le patch pour le lecteur DVD Zone Free, je ne vois pas ce qu'il pourrait apporter de plus, il devrait plutôt fonctionner pour les vieux G3... les beiges... le Powerbook Firewire dispose justement d'une carte ATI...

J'aimerais savoir si qq l'a testé sur son Powerbook Firewire...

Pour region Buster, niet... marche pô, doit certainement fonctionner sur une version anglaise... j'ai bien essayé d'installer la version anglaise de DVD Player 2.2, mais il refuse de s'installer sur mon système...

Quelqu'un a essayé DVDack sur un Powerbook Firewire? J'ai renommé les extensions en anglais, patché le système... mais y'a que dalle... 

J'en ai ras la patate... je crois que je vais rester en zone 2 et terminé. Mais je reste ouvert à toutes sortes de propositions!! 

Merci d'avoir pris la peine de m'aider!

Cyril

------------------
- O R M -
www.onlyrealmusic.com


----------

